# Sometime older is better



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The last time I told the Generation one G17 shooting I could not hit a thing. I have shot this gun over 30000 times yes 30000 since early 80's. Took a long break and a few months ago I could not hit a thing. It was a sad day for me. I just had to take it out this morning before heading to the gun show. It's been a happy day. I shot it from 33 yards, just don't ask why. I only shot one mag and was just aiming at center and head shooting fast. If you know me you know I don't shoot like this all the time that's why I had to post it.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

It's a good feeling when it all comes together.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Dang good shooting, SD


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess it's true spacedoogy. Every dog does have his day! :smt023
Sorry, could'nt resist. Good shooting.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Not being a natural at any sport, I've always been fascinated with the training/learning process. It sure is a hoot when you reach that next level, isn't it? Sometimes I pity the guys to whom things come easily - where's the thrill of victory in the little stuff?

Shoot. Sometimes I'm pleased when a shoe-tying goes right....:mrgreen:


----------

